# Karpfenkescher gesucht...



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo, Angelkollegen!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Kescher und dachte mir, dass ich mal hier bei den Karpfenprofis nachfrage...

An meinen zukünftigen Kescher stelle ich folgende Anforderungen:
- 2 bis 3 Meter Länge sollte er haben
- Möglichst dünnen Kescherstock (am besten 2 Teile zum stecken)
- Kescherkopf soll ein Gewinde aufweisen, nichts zum zusammenklappen,
  jedoch möchte ich die Kopfarme zusammenfalten können 
  (für den Transport)
- Kopfarme so um einen Meter rum lang
- Transportlänge sollte nach Möglichkeit 1,60 Meter nicht übersteigen
- Preis sollte nach Möglichkeit 50 Euro nicht übersteigen

Habe mal die InternetShops durchgesucht, man findet eine Menge an Karpfenkeschern, jedoch würden mich Eure Erfahrungen interessieren, vor allem da mir nicht immer klar ist, ob das angebotene Modell jetzt transportfreundlich ist oder nicht...

Was haltet Ihr im Besonderen von Pelzer und Ultimate - Keschern?

Für Eure Mühe und Antworten danke ich schon mal im Voraus #h


----------



## clemens (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

In diesem Fall würde ich zu dem Ultimate Kescher greifen, ich hab selbst ein - perfekt. 
Die genaue Modellbezeichnung weiß ich nicht.

Schau einfach mal bei deinem Händler so viele Kescher wirds von Ultimate nicht geben, ich hab nur 20 € gezahlt, das Netz ist riesig.
Der Stiel durchgehend und so lang wie eine 13" Rute.


----------



## Warius (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stiel durchgehend und so lang wie eine 13" Rute.



Hm, und wie transportierst du den Kescherstiel dann????|kopfkrat


----------



## clemens (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Ach so.... hehe
Ich wollte sagen - so groß wie eine halbe 13" Rute, also die Transportlänge einer 13" Rute...


----------



## Warius (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Na dann nicht für Ungut...


----------



## Pilkman (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				clemens schrieb:
			
		

> ... der Stiel durchgehend und so lang wie eine 13" Rute.



Wahrscheinlich ein Ausdrucksfehler von Clemens... gemeint ist sicher, dass der Kescherstiel so lang ist, wie das Transportmaß einer zweigeteilten 13ft.-Rute...

EDIT: Aaaah, zu spät... Clemens hat´s schon geklärt... :q :EDITENDE

@ Plattform7



			
				 Plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> ... jedoch möchte ich die Kopfarme zusammenfalten können (für den Transport)



Wenn Du von diesem Kriterium nicht abweichst, wirst Du vermutlich nur den teuren Fox-Kescher (Carbon Folding Net) finden. 

Die meisten anderen Karpfenkescher werden für den Gebrauch jedes Mal neu mit den Armen in den Kopf gesteckt bzw. für den Transport werden die Arme aus dem Kopf gezogen.
Ist eigentlich auch kein Problem und wesentlich günstiger... 

Ich hab ´nen günstigen Ultimate Climax, das Modell gibt es nicht mehr. Die neuen nehmen sich sicher qualitativ nichts mit dem. Knapp 60 Euro, dann war das Teil beim Händler mein.


----------



## Warius (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Bei der Gelegenheit: Ich hab das Fox Warrior Landing Net, gute Verarbeitung, recht angenehmer, leichter und dünner Kescherstiel (wird bei mir auch zum Füttern missbraucht). Kostet so um die 60 Euro, ist sein Geld meiner Ansicht nach aber wert. Aber von anderen Herstellern sollte in diesem Preisbereich auch was brauchbares zu finden sein.Einige Ultimate-Modelle sollen ganz gut sein, andere erst nach Umbauarbeiten und Modifikationen praxistauglich... Also Augen auf beim Kescherkauf!


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Als erstes vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten... #6 



> Die meisten anderen Karpfenkescher werden für den Gebrauch jedes Mal neu mit den Armen in den Kopf gesteckt bzw. für den Transport werden die Arme aus dem Kopf gezogen.
> Ist eigentlich auch kein Problem und wesentlich günstiger...


 
Das wollte ich eigentlich auch haben, war mein Ausdrucksfehler... Ich habe nur schon Modelle gesehen, wo alles festsitzt und nicht auseinander gebaut werden kann, man ist halt gezwungen das Dingen im kompletten ausgefaltenem Zustand zu transportieren. Aber das was du sagst, Pilkman, ist genau das was ich haben will... #6 

Nun zu dem Kescherstock:
Transportlänge einer 13"-Rute ist mir ein wenig zu lang, habe eine 1,60er Tasche (Besitze keine 2teiligen Karpfenruten) Wäre also perfekt, wenn die Transportlänge sich auf 1,60 beschränken würde, wenn es natürlich geht...



> Einige Ultimate-Modelle sollen ganz gut sein, andere erst nach Umbauarbeiten und Modifikationen praxistauglich... Also Augen auf beim Kescherkauf!


 
Was meinste damit genau, wodrauf soll ich achten, bzw. welche Modelle soll ich umgehen?


----------



## Warius (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinste damit genau, wodrauf soll ich achten, bzw. welche Modelle soll ich umgehen?



Ich hab von einigen Leuten gehört, dass sie Probleme mit dem Kescherkreuz hatten, auch ein Bekannter von mir. Allerdings hatte er das Glück eines Komplettersatzes.... Da fällt mir ein....vor der selben Frage, wie du, stand ich vor nem Weilchen auch...

siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56598


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Nun, es gibt einige Modelle mit Teilbarem Stiel, leider aber nicht in Deiner Preislage.

Von den Fox-Keschern (Egal welcher) kann ich nur abraten. Im Bekanntenkreis kursieren mehrere (Eigentlich alle modelle), fast alle mit Problemen. (Armbrüche, nen Sometimes-Self-Folding-Net... Ausserdem sind Stiel und Arme eher von der Konsistenz Gummi, das Netz recht Feinmaschig. Viel Spass bei Strömung, dann verbiegt der Kescher Spiralenförmig  dito bei Kraut oder schnellen Kescherversuchen. Das ist der Nachteil der Leichtbauweise)

Ich selbst habe nen Ultimate MKIII (Vorläufer vom Xentron) Dummerweise hat der zwar ein Gewinde, aber kein übliches 3/8"x20BSF, sondern ein sehr ähnliches MF10x1,25
Weiss nicht wie das bei den anderen Ultimate ist, ich hab meines erstmal Nachgeschnitten, weil ansonsten inkompatibel mit anderen Stielen.
Das Kescherkreuzproblem war bei den MKIV (Vorläufer vom Bionic), die zerbröselte es regelmässig, deshalb haben die späteren Modelle dann auch das vom MKIII bekommen.

Wenn Du Dich dazu durchringen kannst, mehr Geld auszugeben, dann hat der "Hutchinson Carp Q" nur Positive Kritiken, Geteilter Stiel und Faltbar.

Ansonsten schau mal bei JRC, die hatten recht günstige im Programm.

Nett auch der Pelzer Target = Keenets Teleskopic, die haben einen Teleskopstiel mit Arretierung im eingefahrenen Zustand.

Alle Toppen die 50€ !

Mit teilbarem Stiel fällt mir auch nicht viel ein, zumindest nicht für 50€

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## plattform7 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

@Geraetefetischist
Kennst Du vielleicht *Ultimate Carp Landingnet MK 4* und kannst mir was darüber sagen? Was sollte man maximal dafür ausgeben? #c


----------



## pfantomas (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Ich habe letztes Jahr den Tip von Holger angenommen und mir den 
Hutchinson Carp Q besorgt.
Super Teil, super Tip, absolut empfehlenswert.#6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



> Kennst Du vielleicht Ultimate Carp Landingnet MK 4 und kannst mir was darüber sagen? Was sollte man maximal dafür ausgeben?


Jep:


> Das Kescherkreuzproblem war bei den MKIV



Wenns einer mit dem Schwarzen Kreuz ist jedenfalls nicht allzuviel. Da sollte man ein Ersatzkreuz von nem anderen Hersteller mit einkalkulieren. 
Und dann kommts natürlich noch auf den Zustand an. Son Kescher kann ganz schön mitgenommen sein.

Original lag der ab 90€

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## plattform7 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Ups, habe ich nicht aufgepasst, stimmt, hast ja schon über MK4 geschrieben.... #q 

Heute läuft einer bei eBay aus, startpreis 45 Euro, bis jetzt noch ohne Gebote gewesen, deshalb habe ich nachgefragt... Aber wenn man da unbedingt noch die Umbaumaßnahmen durchführen muss, ist das sicherlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Habe aber auch den Pelzer Tele in einem Onlineschop für 55 Euro gesehen. Welcher von den beiden gilt als besserer? 

Deshalb bin ich noch am zweifeln... Meine Frau bringt mich um (*g*) habe diese Woche schon fast 300 Piepen für Angelzeug ausgegeben.... |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Der Ultimate macht natürlich mehr her, nen Massivalukescherblock ist auch für 10-15€ zu kriegen.

Der Pelzer ist ein Gebrauchsgerät ohne schnörkel.

Kommt drauf an, was Dir wichtig ist.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## 850trx (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ultimate macht natürlich mehr her, nen Massivalukescherblock ist auch für 10-15€ zu kriegen.


 
Hi!
Wo bekomme ich eigentlich einen "Massivalukescherblock"? Der Block an meinem Sportexkescher sieht nämlich gar nicht mal so schick aus....
Grüße
peter


----------



## plattform7 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Hallo, Boardies!

Nach Euren Empfehlungen wollte ich eigentlich noch ein wenig warten und mir ein tereres Modell zulegen.

War aber gestern bei eBay am stöbern und konnte einem Angebot nicht widerstehen. Muss ich ehrlicher Weise zugeben, dass ich gar keine Ahnung habe, was dieser Kescher eigentlich UVP kostet #c 

Was haltet ihr von dem "Ding"? Kann man diesen Kescher gebrauchen oder ist er nur "Schrott"? Bei dem Preis habe ich halt einen eventuellen Fehlkauf in Kauf genommen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7217710360&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAE:11


----------



## Merlinrs (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Boardies!
> 
> Nach Euren Empfehlungen wollte ich eigentlich noch ein wenig warten und mir ein tereres Modell zulegen.
> 
> ...



Genau denn habe ich mir auch gekauft. Und zwar vor einen Jahr der kescherstiehl ist viel zu flexibel und das Netz löst sich bei mir aus unerklärlichen gründen auf. War ein totaler fehlkauf wenn du ihn zurückgeben kannst dann würde ich es an deiner stelle tun.


----------



## MrTom (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



> der kescherstiehl ist viel zu flexibel


Das kann ich bestätigen, ich hatte den Kescher von Merlin auch in der Hand und würde den Kescherstock maximal für den Groundbaiter verwenden.
mfg Thomas


----------



## plattform7 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Genau denn habe ich mir auch gekauft. Und zwar vor einen Jahr der kescherstiehl ist viel zu flexibel und das Netz löst sich bei mir aus unerklärlichen gründen auf. War ein totaler fehlkauf wenn du ihn zurückgeben kannst dann würde ich es an deiner stelle tun.


 
Hmm... nicht so gut #t ... Naja mal schauen, bezahlt ist er erstmal, zurückgeben kann ich den eigentlich auch, aber da er ja weit unter 40 Euro gekostet hat, muss ich die Versandkosten tragen. Und die werden sich ja schon auf den halben Kescherpreis belaufen.... Ob es sich dann lohnt?

Vielleicht kann ich ja statt des Kopfes der jetzt drauf ist noch einen kleinen für Matchangelei dran schrauben, dann war die investition nicht ganz so unsinnig gewesen |kopfkrat ... 

Danke für die Info!!!


----------



## Merlinrs (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... nicht so gut #t ... Naja mal schauen, bezahlt ist er erstmal, zurückgeben kann ich den eigentlich auch, aber da er ja weit unter 40 Euro gekostet hat, muss ich die Versandkosten tragen. Und die werden sich ja schon auf den halben Kescherpreis belaufen.... Ob es sich dann lohnt?
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich ja statt des Kopfes der jetzt drauf ist noch einen kleinen für Matchangelei dran schrauben, dann war die investition nicht ganz so unsinnig gewesen |kopfkrat ...
> 
> Danke für die Info!!!



Der schwabbelstock macht sich auch gut für die Futterkelle kommste schön weit damit.


----------



## T.C (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Genau denn habe ich mir auch gekauft. Und zwar vor einen Jahr der kescherstiehl ist viel zu flexibel


 
Hallo,

ich glaube genau diesen habe ich von einer anderen Person ersteigert. 
Dürfte sich bei diesem wohl auch um den "Pelzer Promo" handeln, oder?
Kann das mit der "Kescherstiel schwabbelität" |kopfkrat aber nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, eher im Gegenteil.
Vielleicht wird/ wurde dieser ja auch mit unterschiedlichen Stielen ausgeliefert?
Vom Gefühl her... denke ich, dass mir in entfernter Zukunft eher Netz und der Kunststoffblock "Sorgen" bereiten.|rolleyes

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## plattform7 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



> Kann das mit der "Kescherstiel schwabbelität" |kopfkrat aber nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, eher im Gegenteil.


 
Werde in ein Paar Tagen feststellen... Laut Beschreibung: stabilier Kescherstab. Deshalb habe ich den ja auch genommen, dachte mir, für 16 Euro kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen... Naja, wie gesagt, wird sich zeigen, ich berichte dann, sobald er bei mir eintüdelt. Vielleicht gab es ja wirklich mehrere Modelle |kopfkrat


----------



## T.C (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde in ein Paar Tagen feststellen... Laut Beschreibung: stabilier Kescherstab. Deshalb habe ich den ja auch genommen, dachte mir, für 16 Euro kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen... Naja, wie gesagt, wird sich zeigen, ich berichte dann, sobald er bei mir eintüdelt. Vielleicht gab es ja wirklich mehrere Modelle |kopfkrat


 
Mach mal bitte... Infos kann man auch gut gebrauchen #6 

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## T.C (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				850trx schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Wo bekomme ich eigentlich einen "Massivalukescherblock"? Der Block an meinem Sportexkescher sieht nämlich gar nicht mal so schick aus....
> Grüße
> peter


 
Da ich auch einen suche, hatte auch schon "Google bemüht" 
und Konnte einen bei der Angel-Domaene finden.

Würde mich natürlich über weiter Infos (Bezugsquellen) sehr freuen #h 

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp?

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Alublöcke gibts u.a. von Dream-Tackle.
Chub hat sogar eine aus Edelstahl im Programm.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Seebaer (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Hallo

anbei eine Auswahl an Kescher

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/699.pdf


----------



## T.C (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Hallo,
vielen Dank euch beiden |wavey: 

Die Seiten habe ich gleich mal gebookmarkt #6 

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Sveni90 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Da hier ja ein Thema zum Kescher eröffnet wurde wollte ich gleich mal wiessen was ihr von dem Ultimate Xentron Kescher haltet?!
Kostet bei Schirmer 60€
habt ihr Erfahrungen oder könnt ihr was dazu sagen?


----------



## plattform7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Habe den Pelzer-Promo nun heute bekommen... Die Qualität ist natürlich nicht so berauschend, war aber zu dem Preis auch nicht zu erwarten.

Den Kescherstock finde ich nicht knüpelhart, aber auch nicht extrem wabbelig. Hier mal ein Bild. Die Wassermelone ist etwas über 1 Kilo schwer und verursacht also folgende Durchbiegung des Stabes:







Kescherkreuz ist aus Hartplastik und weckt auch nicht gerade sehr viel Vertrauen:






Das Netz ist zwar ganz schön groß, aber auch nicht sehr sauber verarbeitet:











Insgesamt ist er auch nicht ganz leicht, mit einer Hand keschern wird wohl ohne Netfloat unmöglich sein...


Mein Fazit also:

Nicht unbedingt ein Kescher für ganz dicke Karpfen. Den Kescherstock kann man aber glaube ich ganz gut für ein Matchkeschernetz misbrauchen... und das werde ich glaube ich damit auch tun und mich weiterhin umgucken und für einen richtigen Karpfenkescher ein wenig mehr investieren...

Also nicht gerade eine Kaufempfehlung, obwohl man auch zugeben muss, dass er eine gewisse Zeit die Dienste auch wohl verrichten würde...


----------



## Merlinrs (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Hi Plattform 7 

Habe ebend mal den gleichen test gemacht meiner biegt sich noch viel weiter
und das Netz ist nochmehr kaputt gegangen :r obwohl ich den kescher jetzt im winter nicht benutzt habe. Ich hatte den im Novmber erst mit Wishplash geflickt gehabt, so langsam glaube ich die haben dafür langsam auflösendes Pva    
verwendet #d  also werde ich mich auch auf der suche nach einen neuen Kescher machen. Diesmal aber weitaus mehr dafür ausgeben ich habe kein boch mir jedes Jahr einen neuen zu kaufen.


----------



## plattform7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> also werde ich mich auch auf der suche nach einen neuen Kescher machen. Diesmal aber weitaus mehr dafür ausgeben ich habe kein boch mir jedes Jahr einen neuen zu kaufen.


 
Jep Merlinrs! Denke auch dass man hier ein wenig mehr investieren sollte... Vielleicht kannste den alten dann zumindest teilweise auch noch für andere Sachen verwenden... #h 

Nun gut, man lernt halt dazu... Wie gesagt sehr entäuscht bin ich darüber nicht, da ich das Teil nun wirklich günstig ersteigert habe und auch andere Verwendung für die Teile finde, andersrum denkt man sich jedoch: "Hätte man diese 20 Euro zu den schon für einen guten Kescher zur Seite gelegten 50 einfach dazu tun sollen, dann hätte man schon 70 und die Suche wäre noch einfacher..." #q


----------



## esox_105 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Ich habe einen Karpfenkescher von Cormoran UK Carp, ist sicherlich auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber seit 2,5 jahren hat er mir bislang treue Dienste geleistet. Bin mal gespannt wie lange der noch durchhält?


----------



## Merlinrs (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Kannst ja mal sagen für welchen du dich dann entschieden hast und warum.
Ich tendiere zur Zeit zum FOX Warrior habe noch nichts negatives gehört von dem.


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch den Pelzer Promo ´05 gekauft, allerdings hatte mein Händler nicht mehr die Original Kescherstange sondern aht mir stattdess die Pelzer "The Net" Kescherstange dazugegeben. Für 25 Euronen kann ich mich darüber nicht beschweren, und der Kescher leistet auch sonst gute Dienste. Die Verarbeitung ist an den Nähten zwar wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber bislang sind ist es auch nicht annähernd so schlimm wie bei Plattform7

Was das Hartplastil Kescherkreuz angeht, zuerst war ich auch ein wenig skeptisch, aber als nach 4 Fischen über 20 Pfund sich immer noch keine für schlechten Kunststoff so typischen Weißbruchrisse zu sehen waren hat sich die Nervosität in dem Fall auch gelegt.

Und sich jetzt noch ein extra Kescherkreuz kaufen das auch wieder 18 € + Versand kostet, dann warte ich dieses Jahr noch ab und Wünsche mir zu Weihnachten lieber einen neuen HQ Kescher!!!!!

Gruß Moviefreak


----------



## plattform7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja mal sagen für welchen du dich dann entschieden hast und warum.
> Ich tendiere zur Zeit zum FOX Warrior habe noch nichts negatives gehört von dem.


 
Werde ich tun, natürlich...

Zu den Fox-Keschern hat ja Gerätefetischist auf der ersten Seite was geschrieben. Der gute Mann scheint ziemlich viel Erfahrung zu haben, was Tackle angeht, also würde ich persönlich seine Bemerkungen dazu ernst nehmen und gegebenfalls prüfen...



			
				Gerätefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Fox-Keschern (Egal welcher) kann ich nur abraten. Im Bekanntenkreis kursieren mehrere (Eigentlich alle modelle), fast alle mit Problemen. (Armbrüche, nen Sometimes-Self-Folding-Net... Ausserdem sind Stiel und Arme eher von der Konsistenz Gummi, das Netz recht Feinmaschig. Viel Spass bei Strömung, dann verbiegt der Kescher Spiralenförmig  dito bei Kraut oder schnellen Kescherversuchen. Das ist der Nachteil der Leichtbauweise)


 
Nach den Beurteilungen hier würde ich schon fast zu dem Rod Hutchinson Carp Q tendieren... Scheint ein Prachtstück zu sein... Ich würde ja gerne die Sachen vor dem Kauf befummeln, leider habe ich bei mir um die Ecke nicht die möglichkeit dazu... naja, mal schauen, ich werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten und evtl. noch weiter befragen  ...


----------



## Merlinrs (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Ohh das habe ich überlesen das Holger ahnung hat das weis ich ich hatte ihn ja bei Boardtreffen kennengelernt und glaube ihn das auch. Wo haste den Rod Hutchinson gefunden der soll auch ganz gut sein. Ich will auf jeden fall kein Ulitmate Kescher haben.


----------



## plattform7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Wo haste den Rod Hutchinson gefunden der soll auch ganz gut sein. Ich will auf jeden fall kein Ulitmate Kescher haben.


 
Ein mal hier:
http://www.carp1.com/Rod-Hutchinson-Carp-Q-Landing-Net-pr-16360.html

Das hier ist deutsch, aber bedeutend teurer:
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s82426471.einsundeinsshop.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=1543fb6b7802867/shopdata/0070_Ruten=26amp=3Bslash=3B+Rollen=26amp=3Bslash=3B+Kescher/0060_Kescher/product_details.shopscript?article=0005_Hutchinson%2B-%2BCarp%2BQ%2BLanding%2BNet%2B42=22%2B=28MX900=29


----------



## Sveni90 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Und wie findet ihr den hier?
http://www.dynamite-tackle.de/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=348&osCsid=4f362a36b238f6c42132e5a285d23a29


----------



## plattform7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*



			
				Sveni90 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie findet ihr den hier?
> http://www.dynamite-tackle.de/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=348&osCsid=4f362a36b238f6c42132e5a285d23a29


 
Müsste man befummeln, ne... So scheint es ja auch eine sehr gute Qualität zu sein... Nur dass man im Ausland den Carp Q, der ja 2-teilig und mit zuklapbarem Netz ist fast für den gleichen Kurs bekommt, das ärgert mich so bißchen... Also wenn, dann würde ich mich klar für den Carp Q entscheiden...


----------



## Merlinrs (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

So ich habe nochmal in ein paar Foren gelesen und überall stand das die leute die Kescher von Keenets haben seit jahren damit zufrieden sind mansche schon seit 10 jahren werde mir dann warscheinlich so ein teil zulegen.


----------



## plattform7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Hast du einen Link zu irgendeinem Shop, wo diese Teile verkauft werden?


----------



## Merlinrs (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Ist in deutschland nicht so oft erhältlich habe nur bei www.dynamite-tackle.de
gefunden


----------



## plattform7 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Hmmm, bei diesem Anbieter kann ich keine Kescher von Keenets finden #c


----------



## Merlinrs (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Gib mal bei google ein dann wirst du auch welche finden auch bei diesem shop


----------



## meckpomm (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenkescher gesucht...*

Moinsen

Ich muss aber jetzt auch mal ein Gutes Wort für die Fox Kescher einlegen. Ich fische das Carbon Folding net fast solange es dies gibt, und das ist schon eine ganze Weile. Hatte mit den Klappmechanismus noch nie Probleme, die meisten Leute denen es zusammenklappt, können damit nicht ordnungsgemäß umgehen, das habe ich am Wasser oft gesehen und gehört. Bei mir ist lediglich die Kescherstange etwas zerkratzt, aber ein Kescher ist nunmal ein Arbeitsgerät... Und harte einsätze hat mein Kescher auch viele hinter sich. Ich fische damit jedes Jahr im Herbst und Frühjahr unseren Gartenteich ab und hole das ganze Laub heraus, und das erzeugt einen enormen Wasserdruck. Gleiches gilt für das Keschern in Seerosen, auch nicht ganz einfach. 
Wenn der Kopf und das Kreuz des Carbon Folding nicht so teuer wären hätte ich mir bereits einen zweiten für mein Schlauchboot als Bootskescher fertig gemacht.
Also alle meine Freunde würden wohl gerne meinen Kescher nehmen, nur halt der Preis. Aber meinen kescher hab ich ja auch schon viele jahre 
Das Xtreme Net gefällt mir persönlich vom Stab her gar nicht, weil es am Ende eine Edelstahlspitze hat und ich mir das Ende des Stabes beim Keschern gerne in den Bauch drücke... Würd schön weh tun.

Mfg Rene


----------

